# OpenGl Translatef Frage



## CookieSoft (15. Aug 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir eine kleine Kamera in LWJGL und Opengl geschrieben. Dafür habe ich 
	
	
	
	





```
glTranslatef(x, y, z)
```
 und 
	
	
	
	





```
glRotatef()
```
 verwendet. So jetzt wäre meine Frage wie kann ich ein Objekt zum Beispiel einen Würfel machen, der der Kamera folgt? Soll sowas wie ein Arm werden. Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Marco13 (15. Aug 2012)

Die Beschreibung ist zu ungenau. Man muss ausrechnen, wie der Würfel transformiert werden muss, und zeichnet ihn dann. Mehr kann man dazu erstmal nicht sagen.


----------



## Guest2 (15. Aug 2012)

Moin,

ich kann mir auch noch nicht so richtig was unter der Frage vorstellen, aber vielleicht reicht auch ein diffuses (wenn ich was FPS ähnliches annehme):


```
glLoadIdentity

// zeichne Arm

(glLoadIdentity)
glTranslatef
glRotatef

// zeichne Welt
```

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------

